# Patent: DPAF Curved Image Sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 25, 2018)

```
A patent showing a curved sensor equipped with DPAF has appeared, like the stacked sensor patents, curved sensors appear to be getting closer to being brought to a product.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-dual-pixel-curved-sensor">Canon News</a> interprets Japan Patent Application 2018-014657:</strong></p>


<blockquote><p>The sensor uses a piezoelectric device to drive the shape change of the curved sensor and has strain gauges (219) to measure the amount of curvature applied.  This sensor would automatically change it’s curve shape depending on the characteristics of the lens and also dependant upon the area of focus detection.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2018)

I wonder if a curved sensor would allow for better illumination of the sensor edges? I know that they simplify lens design.


----------



## zim (Jan 26, 2018)

No idea what the tolerances this has to work too but I just don't get how the geometry of directly deflecting a rectangle as the sketch shows works. If the sensor was mounted on a circular plate and that was deflected I'd get it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2018)

zim said:


> No idea what the tolerances this has to work too but I just don't get how the geometry of directly deflecting a rectangle as the sketch shows works. If the sensor was mounted on a circular plate and that was deflected I'd get it.



It does not appear to work in any direction but the length of the sensor, so it looks somewhat like a curved TV screen and is not a dish shape. 

I'm also wondering about improving focus in the vertical axis and its hard for me to visualize why they ignore that.

The patent seems more about inventing a method for deflecting the sensor than it is about a practical application that we would want to use.


----------



## exquisitor (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't think we will see a product with this technology anytime soon. Current sensor technology is not suitable for such a flexibility. Organic sensor probably would, but this is still not in the near future.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2018)

exquisitor said:


> I don't think we will see a product with this technology anytime soon. Current sensor technology is not suitable for such a flexibility. Organic sensor probably would, but this is still not in the near future.



There are plenty of patents and inventions to produce flexible sensors. Why do you think they are not practical? Just because no one produces flexible sensors for rigid applications does not mean they are not possible.

Canon recently has a flexible sensor patent published.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 26, 2018)

A curved sensor of this nature would be perfect for a new mount FF mirrorless lens.

The sensor is flat when using old adapted lenses, and curved when using newer lenses designed for the mount. 

Of course it can go further than this, with microadjustment of the curvature for every lens fitted


----------



## midluk (Jan 28, 2018)

If the curvature of the senor is just in one direction, this might be for a cinema camera with anamorphic lenses.


----------



## snoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Dont understand. Vignetting in corner, not side. Always corner problem, not side.


----------

